# Pinks



## someone11

Forest Meister said:


> Still a lot of work to do at lab site so no parking there this year. There is one more place to fish from shore besides the marina and SI ferry. Here is a big hint: I am not sure what it costs to camp there.
> 
> Keep an eye on the fish cam to see when the pinks get hot and heavy. It should be up and running live right now. FM


Yeah i know of that place but didn't think they did as well as us hooked up to the wall or at valley camp


----------



## LabtechLewis

This is my arsenal:










I believe in silver on a bright day and white on a dark day. I like the Devle Dog deep mid-day. I'm sure that's all confirmation bias, though! I know ol' Wes used to fish with a black spoon just to make a point.

I used a 5.5" UL with 6lb line, so I could cast all day when necessary. I believe a longer, faster action rod provides a better hook set and allows for heavier lures, which can help get deeper quickly. 

Never landed a fish in the dark (maybe had one bite in all the years), but tried often back in the day when you had to rise early to get a good spot in front of the Valley Camp. Speaking of that, a few well-timed jigs to the snoot always seemed to squash the leap-frogging.

Had plenty of action at the marina. Just couldn't see the schools quite as well. Keep the second rod handy. Hook up on the first, put it between your knees and cast the second into the school. Hook up again. No, I didn't pull it off, but came close one mid-August when me and a buddy were the only ones there.

Last time I fished (the year they were "sardines" that went through the net upon landing), I caught plenty at the Soo Locks campground on "lunch break" from the Valley Camp/Marina spots. That trip was the first I tried the blade baits and caught fish on those, too. Gotta jig it! All of them. They hit 'em on the fall...


----------



## hhlhoward

LabtechLewis said:


> This is my arsenal:
> 
> View attachment 568399
> 
> 
> I believe in silver on a bright day and white on a dark day. I like the Devle Dog deep mid-day. I'm sure that's all confirmation bias, though! I know ol' Wes used to fish with a black spoon just to make a point.
> 
> I used a 5.5" UL with 6lb line, so I could cast all day when necessary. I believe a longer, faster action rod provides a better hook set and allows for heavier lures, which can help get deeper quickly.
> 
> Never landed a fish in the dark (maybe had one bite in all the years), but tried often back in the day when you had to rise early to get a good spot in front of the Valley Camp. Speaking of that, a few well-timed jigs to the snoot always seemed to squash the leap-frogging.
> 
> Had plenty of action at the marina. Just couldn't see the schools quite as well. Keep the second rod handy. Hook up on the first, put it between your knees and cast the second into the school. Hook up again. No, I didn't pull it off, but came close one mid-August when me and a buddy were the only ones there.
> 
> Last time I fished (the year they were "sardines" that went through the net upon landing), I caught plenty at the Soo Locks campground on "lunch break" from the Valley Camp/Marina spots. That trip was the first I tried the blade baits and caught fish on those, too. Gotta jig it! All of them. They hit 'em on the fall...


Excellent info thanks for sharing!


----------



## jscheel

Two years ago when we were there in the middle of September we caught them along the Sugar Island causeway. it wasn't fast and furious anywhere but because it was shallow it was entertaining.


----------



## hhlhoward

jscheel said:


> Two years ago when we were there in the middle of September we caught them along the Sugar Island causeway. it wasn't fast and furious anywhere but because it was shallow it was entertaining.


I fished that once so far this season and saw some beautiful atlantics but couldn't get them to hit. They were dandys too


----------



## LabtechLewis

hhlhoward said:


> Excellent info thanks for sharing!


You're welcome. I enjoy reliving the memories. There were many moments throughout the years...


----------



## Gordon Casey

hhlhoward said:


> They haven't finished it yet and by the looks of it I wouldn't expect it to be done this year. I heard that's where the new research lab is going so I don't know.


I'm going to guess that the "rail" at the powerplant will never be open to the public. The ARL will have their building right in front. The City hated all the activities going on, snagging, fights, trash, drinking and are real happy that it is closed.


----------



## hhlhoward

LabtechLewis said:


> You're welcome. I enjoy reliving the memories. There were many moments throughout the years...
> 
> View attachment 568419
> 
> 
> View attachment 568421


They sure are a pretty fish


----------



## hhlhoward

Gordon Casey said:


> I'm going to guess that the "rail" at the powerplant will never be open to the public. The ARL will have their building right in front. The City hated all the activities going on, snagging, fights, trash, drinking and are real happy that it is closed.


I don't know. I heard from some locals that they might be putting in a new one to fish from.


----------



## Gordon Casey

hhlhoward said:


> I don't know. I heard from some locals that they might be putting in a new one to fish from.


I think the locals are HOPING they will be putting up a public fishing rail. The civic types are not that excited for it. Really, no value for the City, only problems for a few weeks and then nobody cares. A few years back the tour ships that visited some Great Lakes ports used that area for tour debarkation. The City would get at least a fee from the tour company for port use. I'm betting that there is a better chance for a tour boat dock than a fishing pier.


----------



## Forest Meister

Gordon Casey said:


> I'm going to guess that the "rail" at the powerplant will never be open to the public. The ARL will have their building right in front. The City hated all the activities going on, snagging, fights, trash, drinking and are real happy that it is closed.





Gordon Casey said:


> I think the locals are HOPING they will be putting up a public fishing rail. The civic types are not that excited for it. Really, no value for the City, only problems for a few weeks and then nobody cares. A few years back the tour ships that visited some Great Lakes ports used that area for tour debarkation. The City would get at least a fee from the tour company for port use. I'm betting that there is a better chance for a tour boat dock than a fishing pier.


Serious question. Where are you getting your information/rumors? I listen to the local radio station, read the local daily paper, know some folks from LSSU and with the city, and nowhere have I heard that sort of negativity being espoused that you seem to be privy to. Besides, as far as I know Cloverland Electric and LSSU, not the city, control the old fishing area and parking lot area immediately east of the power house. The GL cruise ships and MSU research vessels dock further down the wall, quite a bit further. FM


----------



## Gordon Casey

Forest Meister said:


> Serious question. Where are you getting your information/rumors? I listen to the local radio station, read the local daily paper, know some folks from LSSU and with the city, and nowhere have I heard that sort of negativity being espoused that you seem to be privy to. Besides, as far as I know Cloverland Electric and LSSU, not the city, control the old fishing area and parking lot area immediately east of the power house. The GL cruise ships and MSU research vessels dock further down the wall, quite a bit further. FM


I have a little understanding of politics and how the political system works. All I'm doing is putting 2 and 2 together. There is no value for developing that parcel that gets used about 1 month a year. Are they going to charge a fee for utilizing the area? Why pay the money for so little in return. I have not been up there yet but I think the structure is directly in front of the wall. Do you think the University wants the responsibility of controlling all the antics that will be going on, don't you think there will be some holding netting in front of the building. How many times were the police called for violence that used to go on. I have no specific information regarding the reality of the future plans, but I have practical expectations of what I think will happen.
In your past posts you proclaimed yourself as the most intelligent person reporting, just look at your footnote words on your screen name page. Also, you have proclaimed yourself as the moral authority for what is reported on this forum. I report information on my fishing success and failures and am more than willing to share information to anyone that is interested. A while back you squealed to the MODS that I was sharing too much information on an allowed river, the St. Marys. The St. Marys I would not consider a desolate, primitive, secluded, pristine river. When we troll we generally have to dodge lake freighters. What yanked me off more was that most of what I reported was Canadian waters and the locations were about a 1/2 mile area.
So, I'm sure you have much more "inside" information than I, so tell me what your gut feelings are regarding the future plans of the area. You already know what my feelings are and later on we can compare notes.
Sorry about the side track, so lets get back to the Pinks. I will be reporting back in a few weeks. PM me if you wants specifics.


----------



## Forest Meister




----------



## mbirdsley

So is this a trolling thing or anchor/spot lock your boat and cast type fishing up there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hhlhoward

Gordon Casey said:


> It's a little bit of everything. I can't remember catching a Pink by specifically trolling. Good success hooking up on the Cloverland, drifting minnow imitations and jigging using small shiny pimples, krocs. Shore casting using spoons. Casting off of piers. Too bad Canada is off limits, many pink fishing opportunities there. Another lure, popular in Canada, is a buzzbomb. A killer lure that catches many pinks and an occasional king.


Which buzzbombs would be good to get?


----------



## PunyTrout

Please do not mention specific locations and access points or holes runs etc. when discussing the Saint Mary's river.

If you feel it is vital to your report then do so via private messages only.


----------



## Gordon Casey

hhlhoward said:


> Which buzzbombs would be good to get?


Buzzbombs are used exclusively in Canada. The fishing conditions are vastly different than on the US shore. Deeper water, faster current. 
Many people will say the buzzbomb is a snagging lure, far from the truth. In Canada you are fishing about 6 foot above the water line and you can see the pinks attack the lure. The pinks have a habit, like other schooling fish, to attack the lure and turn sharply to slap the fish to stun them. Most SNAGGED fish are hooked in the tail. People in the US don't even know what they are. I have never seen them sold in the US. I will try to take a picture of them, if I can figure out how.


----------



## hhlhoward

Gordon Casey said:


> Buzzbombs are used exclusively in Canada. The fishing conditions are vastly different than on the US shore. Deeper water, faster current.
> Many people will say the buzzbomb is a snagging lure, far from the truth. In Canada you are fishing about 6 foot above the water line and you can see the pinks attack the lure. The pinks have a habit, like other schooling fish, to attack the lure and turn sharply to slap the fish to stun them. Most SNAGGED fish are hooked in the tail. People in the US don't even know what they are. I have never seen them sold in the US. I will try to take a picture of them, if I can figure out how.[/QUOTE
> What's the best size to use?


----------



## hhlhoward

I did find them on the internet. What weight do you usually use? Any certain colors work best?


----------



## Gordon Casey

Buzz bombs do not work well on the US side. They will snag up easily because of their weight. If you would buy them for the u.s. get the smallest one I have shown. It's the pink one.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B.Jarvinen

I always figured the city would have an interest in re-developing a fishing spot for their residents - & - tourists, which the Soo definitely welcomes in every way. They currently have a Facebook ad campaign going for best places to fish around the area. Which is actually a bit of a sad place for folks without a boat. Tourists = $$$. 

I also figured the University would have a similar interest. If there are less people fishing, there is less need for Fishery Biologists after all. 

That place should be an ideal spot for a long list of public agencies at multiple levels of gov’t and some NGOs to all get together and create public fishing access. The Great Lakes Fisheries Trust the DNR uses to build access points elsewhere comes to mind. I would think even the 2 local tribal gov’ts would have an interest in access both for their members, and I believe they have a certain interest in tourists visiting, too. 

I also think if the area was simply expanded in size from the original layout, squabbles would be much reduced. That cruise ship docking area is just so much wasted space a vast majority of time, that I have ever seen. 

I won’t be seeing it all till 2021, but those are my hopes.


----------



## hhlhoward

I know just with my buddy and I going for the day we spend a good amount of $ between gas, food, snacks, and buying some tackle on every trip. I always try to spend money in the town that I'm going to.


----------



## Gordon Casey

B.Jarvinen said:


> I always figured the city would have an interest in re-developing a fishing spot for their residents - & - tourists, which the Soo definitely welcomes in every way. They currently have a Facebook ad campaign going for best places to fish around the area. Which is actually a bit of a sad place for folks without a boat. Tourists = $$$.
> 
> I also figured the University would have a similar interest. If there are less people fishing, there is less need for Fishery Biologists after all.
> 
> That place should be an ideal spot for a long list of public agencies at multiple levels of gov’t and some NGOs to all get together and create public fishing access. The Great Lakes Fisheries Trust the DNR uses to build access points elsewhere comes to mind. I would think even the 2 local tribal gov’ts would have an interest in access both for their members, and I believe they have a certain interest in tourists visiting, too.
> 
> I also think if the area was simply expanded in size from the original layout, squabbles would be much reduced. That cruise ship docking area is just so much wasted space a vast majority of time, that I have ever seen.
> 
> I won’t be seeing it all till 2021, but those are my hopes.


I agree, the City would be foolish not to accept a subsidized area for shore fishing. I don't think they would foot the entire cost or even a major portion. Canada is full of fishing piers the entire river walk can be fished and there is an extended pier with a common area where fishers actually fish with planner boards. many out cropping along the hydro plant and recreational locks. Nothing like that on the US shore.


----------



## Gordon Casey

hhlhoward said:


> I know just with my buddy and I going for the day we spend a good amount of $ between gas, food, snacks, and buying some tackle on every trip. I always try to spend money in the town that I'm going to.


It's really a 2 to 3 week adventure. The town literally closes around November 1.


----------



## Gordon Casey

hhlhoward said:


> I did find them on the internet. What weight do you usually use? Any certain colors work best?


I checked E-bay for buzzbombs. They are crazy, totally inflated prices. You can buy all you want at Canadian Tire for around 5.50 Canadian. A while back I was at Northwoods in Pinny. They had a bunch of them they probably got at a closeout somewhere. Selling them as salt water jigging lures, 1.00 each. I bought them out, around 20 of them. I must have around 20 of them right now, should sell them on E-bay and make a little profit.


----------



## someone11

The shore access in the soo definitely gets used more than once a month. Figure at minimum a month for atlantics and a month for pinks. And you still will have guys fishing after pinks for kings and periodically for walleye. I won't say where since the mods are on us already for it. But if you know what to look for you'll know where to go for the eyes.


----------



## Gordon Casey

someone11 said:


> The shore access in the soo definitely gets used more than once a month. Figure at minimum a month for atlantics and a month for pinks. And you still will have guys fishing after pinks for kings and periodically for walleye. I won't say where since the mods are on us already for it. But if you know what to look for you'll know where to go for the eyes.


We are specifically talking about rebuilding the railing at the ARL lab. In the US, the Atlantic fishing is basically a boat fishery and at that unmentionable building. Much more opportunity for shore fishing in Canada. You can cast a lure at any waterfront and if you cast long enough you will catch something. The railing was good in September and slow the rest of the year. OK, for talking purposes, lets say there would be activity for 3 months, what about the other 9 months. I'm not negative against having a fishing pier along the river as long as some free money can be found within the coffers of our Federal Government rather than having the local Government foot the bill..


----------



## someone11

I know exactly where you are talking about and have watched plenty of atlantics get caught there. Sure canada may be better for the shore fishery but you still have plenty of opportunity at said building. And the spot to the north when you could fish it.


----------



## Gordon Casey

someone11 said:


> I know exactly where you are talking about and have watched plenty of atlantics get caught there. Sure canada may be better for the shore fishery but you still have plenty of opportunity at said building. And the spot to the north when you could fish it.


Your right, that building does maintain a good fishery most of the year. Whitefish, atlantics, pinks and an odd king. It's a boat fishery and is not the railing.


----------



## someone11

Gordon Casey said:


> Your right, that building does maintain a good fishery most of the year. Whitefish, atlantics, pinks and an odd king. It's a boat fishery and is not the railing.


Seen plenty of fish caught off the rail. Every single species you've listed.


----------



## Stillkickin

https://www.fishandsave.com/cat/420...roducts/158947/Gibbs-Humpy-Kit-004-HK04-Qty-4

Same as Buzz Bombs, great price and the jigs are good quality also.


----------



## Gordon Casey

Stillkickin said:


> https://www.fishandsave.com/cat/420...roducts/158947/Gibbs-Humpy-Kit-004-HK04-Qty-4
> 
> Same as Buzz Bombs, great price and the jigs are good quality also.


A decent price and I think they would work just as good as a buzzbomb. Hard to tell how long they are and how many ounces. The key is to be able to cast far, get the lure down fast and have a wobbly action. In Canada there are people that make and sell them on the piers. Back in the good years there was a diver that collected and resold all the stuff you lost.


----------



## Gordon Casey

someone11 said:


> Seen plenty of fish caught off the rail. Every single species you've listed.


I agree, but only during the run....Sept and Oct.
That building has a water discharge and the fish congregate there for the bugs and small fish that are pushed through.
Did you ever hear of " Road Kill"?? So, I'm fishing with my friend and one of those holes that are there to dump the water out started to run. The fish that hang around got knocked around and are disoriented and are floating. My bud disconnects and net 3 nice whitefish. It's a fight between him and the seagulls. They dive on the fish and try to peck out their eyes to kill them. He gives the fish to a senior citizens home near where he lives. Over the years we donated a lot of fish, especially whitefish, to the home. Back in the day the whitefish limit was 25.


----------



## gino

My son and I fish the wall by the LSSU Aquatics Lab until it was shut down. We have caught plenty of Atlantics from the wall in June and July. *It is far from being just a boat fishery!* I hope that they reopen it soon, even though my son has bought a boat since they closed it.

Quite honestly, I enjoy fishing from the wall, more than I do in his boat.

We have also caught king salmon, coho salmon, walleyes and pike from the wall.

Yes, you have to deal with people snagging them, but we would usually fish much earlier than they usually arrived. In 15 years of fishing the wall, I have never seen any sort of violence of any kind.

The only law enforcement I ever saw there, was tribal police, asking to see our fishing licenses and checking what types of lures we were using.


----------



## hhlhoward

Gordon Casey said:


> I checked E-bay for buzzbombs. They are crazy, totally inflated prices. You can buy all you want at Canadian Tire for around 5.50 Canadian. A while back I was at Northwoods in Pinny. They had a bunch of them they probably got at a closeout somewhere. Selling them as salt water jigging lures, 1.00 each. I bought them out, around 20 of them. I must have around 20 of them right now, should sell them on E-bay and make a little profit.


I found a couple places online in canada where they will ship them and the price was only around $5.


----------



## Gordon Casey

gino said:


> My son and I fish the wall by the LSSU Aquatics Lab until it was shut down. We have caught plenty of Atlantics from the wall in June and July. *It is far from being just a boat fishery!* I hope that they reopen it soon, even though my son has bought a boat since they closed it.
> 
> Quite honestly, I enjoy fishing from the wall, more than I do in his boat.
> 
> We have also caught king salmon, coho salmon, walleyes and pike from the wall.
> 
> Yes, you have to deal with people snagging them, but we would usually fish much earlier than they usually arrived. In 15 years of fishing the wall, I have never seen any sort of violence of any kind.
> 
> The only law enforcement I ever saw there, was tribal police, asking to see our fishing licenses and checking what types of lures we were using.


Just wondering, are you Native American? Tribal police generally patrol tribal Land. Maybe they were Tribal conservation officers?


----------



## Forest Meister

gino said:


> My son and I fish the wall by the LSSU Aquatics Lab until it was shut down. We have caught plenty of Atlantics from the wall in June and July. *It is far from being just a boat fishery!* I hope that they reopen it soon, even though my son has bought a boat since they closed it.
> 
> Quite honestly, I enjoy fishing from the wall, more than I do in his boat.
> 
> We have also caught king salmon, coho salmon, walleyes and pike from the wall.
> 
> Yes, you have to deal with people snagging them, but we would usually fish much earlier than they usually arrived. In 15 years of fishing the wall, I have never seen any sort of violence of any kind.
> 
> The only law enforcement I ever saw there, was tribal police, asking to see our fishing licenses and checking what types of lures we were using.


Right on! Back in the day when one could fish the shore, but cannot do so anymore so I hope it is not a violation of rules to talk about it.....After general ice out whitefish and menominee started and a few holdover atlantics are picked up too. When the various fly hatches started in late May or early June whitefish and rainbows seemed to go on the feed, (at least for the guys fishing next to me). By the time the bigger flies hatched it was game on for walleye, whitefish, menominee, rainbow and some years there was a bumper crop of ciscoes. Fresh run Atlantics were up by that time too. Might be a lot of fish from October thru deer season but many locals seem to be paying more attention to hunting than fishing. Back in the day when brown trout were planted in the harbor, the ''closed mouth crew" figured out how to catch them with some regularity starting in May. Darn good eating, I wish they would restart the plants. Heck, back in the day we used to dip smelt in that area but like everywhere else, they are harder to find these days.

Bottom line is that there were fish to be had from early to mid May until well after most "fudgies" left town. The Sault Tourist Bureau has always been a stanch supporter of having more fishing opportunities for fishermen, including shore fishermen, and it certainly would look bad for Cloverland, LSSU, and the City Fathers to appear as being anti-tourism in a tourist town. FM


----------



## Gordon Casey

Forest Meister said:


> Right on! Back in the day when one could fish the shore, but cannot do so anymore so I hope it is not a violation of rules to talk about it.....After general ice out whitefish and menominee started and a few holdover atlantics are picked up too. When the various fly hatches started in late May or early June whitefish and rainbows seemed to go on the feed, (at least for the guys fishing next to me). By the time the bigger flies hatched it was game on for walleye, whitefish, menominee, rainbow and some years there was a bumper crop of ciscoes. Fresh run Atlantics were up by that time too. Might be a lot of fish from October thru deer season but many locals seem to be paying more attention to hunting than fishing. Back in the day when brown trout were planted in the harbor, the ''closed mouth crew" figured out how to catch them with some regularity starting in May. Darn good eating, I wish they would restart the plants. Heck, back in the day we used to dip smelt in that area but like everywhere else, they are harder to find these days.
> 
> Bottom line is that there were fish to be had from early to mid May until well after most "fudgies" left town. The Sault Tourist Bureau has always been a stanch supporter of having more fishing opportunities for fishermen, including shore fishermen, and it certainly would look bad for Cloverland, LSSU, and the City Fathers to appear as being anti-tourism in a tourist town. FM


Don't get me wrong, I'm all for developing the shoreline for recreational opportunities. My concern is that a small portion of the population (hard core fishers, chamber of commerce) are wanting this to be done. If you read my posts I'm all for improvement that would benefit the MAJORITY of the people because the majority of the local people will fund the project indirectly. Now, if special interests, private grants, Government slush funds want to lend support, I'm all for it. The City does not lend itself well for a public fishing pier, isn't most of the shoreline in private hands?

I'm surprised that the area , ya know, where they dock those boats is still public. If that goes away there will be nothing public near that building where the best fishing opportunities are.


----------



## gino

No, I am not Native. The officer identified himself as a Tribal Police Officer when he approached us.

I reside in South East, Michigan. My wife is from Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario.
She is not a Native either. We vacation at my in-laws for a couple weeks every summer. Usually the first two weeks of July. Although we have caught Atlantics up there as early as the first week of June. I have fished that wall for over 20 years before they closed it down.

As I mentioned, I would rather fish for them from that wall, than in the boat. Not sure of the reason why, maybe its the aggressive hits, rather than watching a float go under. Not sure the reason for that.

Also enjoyed talking with some of the LSSU students, that fished the wall from time to time, before starting their shifts working in the hatchery or with the US Fish and Wild Life Service doing work with Sturgeon, Lampreys and Habitat. It was always so interesting to have know their thoughts and input. They probably got tired of the old guy asking them so many questions.


----------



## Gordon Casey

Forest Meister said:


> Right on! Back in the day when one could fish the shore, but cannot do so anymore so I hope it is not a violation of rules to talk about it.....After general ice out whitefish and menominee started and a few holdover atlantics are picked up too. When the various fly hatches started in late May or early June whitefish and rainbows seemed to go on the feed, (at least for the guys fishing next to me). By the time the bigger flies hatched it was game on for walleye, whitefish, menominee, rainbow and some years there was a bumper crop of ciscoes. Fresh run Atlantics were up by that time too. Might be a lot of fish from October thru deer season but many locals seem to be paying more attention to hunting than fishing. Back in the day when brown trout were planted in the harbor, the ''closed mouth crew" figured out how to catch them with some regularity starting in May. Darn good eating, I wish they would restart the plants. Heck, back in the day we used to dip smelt in that area but like everywhere else, they are harder to find these days.
> 
> Bottom line is that there were fish to be had from early to mid May until well after most "fudgies" left town. The Sault Tourist Bureau has always been a stanch supporter of having more fishing opportunities for fishermen, including shore fishermen, and it certainly would look bad for Cloverland, LSSU, and the City Fathers to appear as being anti-tourism in a tourist town. FM


Sitting in my chair, reflecting back on my 25 years of fishing enjoyment at the Sault, and planning my next trip up there I have come up with the following conclusions.
Back in the day, 20 years back, in my mind, the Sault area was the best fresh water fishing opportunity you can have in the lower 48. In Canada I have met people from all over the world specifically coming to the area to catch salmon, 5 species/hybrid of salmon in that area.
I stay on the US side so I travel along the water to get to customs and travel the same way to get back and use the fish cleaning station. You had to wait in line to get to the table. Now, you just walk in the building is all yours. The trailer parks were packed full of retires and people that traveled to have a great fishing opportunity. A lot of people were fishing "those spots" where the fish are.
Fast forward to the last 10 years. The trailer parks have all kinds of available space. I hardly see anyone fishing "those spots" both to and from Canada. Even in Canada, the "fast moving water area" had few people. The area's where I fish only had locals that I have known for 20 years. When I go there in a few weeks I will be able to name all the people fishing....hardly any new fishers. Sorry, brain freeze, cannot go to Canada this year but have been in communication with a few to get an update on the migration.
So, in conclusion, some people want piers for increase in tourism dollars other want it because they will have something to do for a few hours before they have to cut the grass or take the Mrs. to her doctor appointment. Don't laugh, I hear those statements all the time.
My take on this issue is that there are few fishers and tourists, in the fall, because there are no FISH. Build a pier and it will be empty, except for locals, because there are no fish. Some people remember the old days and expect to catch a cooler full of kings, whitefish, pinks every outing. They travel elsewhere because there are no appreciable amount of fish.
And that's my 2 cents.


----------



## someone11

All i use are Jay's blade baits. Various colors. I know Jay personally and have a huge box full of them. I have more coming in the mail right now. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## kingfisher 11

We caught close to 80 pinks between Saturday and Sunday. We were way down the St Marys system. Not sure if they are staging but they have a ways to go before they get to the power house. It was so bad, we even switched to J-plugs so we could not keep those little pest off our lines. Still caught them, finally pulled the church boards and just fished dipseys and downriggers. Even then we could not avoid them. We had riggers at 95 ft and they still got on.
We had one good spoon for kings so we had to stay with that. Son picked up a 25# king on Friday. The rest were all around 12-15#'s, fresh silver.


----------



## hhlhoward

kingfisher 11 said:


> We caught close to 80 pinks between Saturday and Sunday. We were way down the St Marys system. Not sure if they are staging but they have a ways to go before they get to the power house. It was so bad, we even switched to J-plugs so we could not keep those little pest off our lines. Still caught them, finally pulled the church boards and just fished dipseys and downriggers. Even then we could not avoid them. We had riggers at 95 ft and they still got on.
> We had one good spoon for kings so we had to stay with that. Son picked up a 25# king on Friday. The rest were all around 12-15#'s, fresh silver.


Hopefully in a week or two it will be good in the soo for them.


----------



## Gordon Casey

kingfisher 11 said:


> We caught close to 80 pinks between Saturday and Sunday. We were way down the St Marys system. Not sure if they are staging but they have a ways to go before they get to the power house. It was so bad, we even switched to J-plugs so we could not keep those little pest off our lines. Still caught them, finally pulled the church boards and just fished dipseys and downriggers. Even then we could not avoid them. We had riggers at 95 ft and they still got on.
> We had one good spoon for kings so we had to stay with that. Son picked up a 25# king on Friday. The rest were all around 12-15#'s, fresh silver.


If you were down 95ft. you were in Huron. Any "river" fish caught.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Gordon Casey said:


> If you were down 95ft. you were in Huron. Any "river" fish caught.


Lets just say the system and call it that. Some would call it the river due to location we were in.


----------



## Gordon Casey

kingfisher 11 said:


> Lets just say the system and call it that. Some would call it the river due to location we were in.


Gotcha!!!


----------



## someone11

Probably detour lol they are stacked staging there right now


----------



## hhlhoward

That was my thought


someone11 said:


> Probably detour lol they are stacked staging there right now


Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SOO-Fish 1

The fishcam is covered up with pinks this morning. Looking good!!


----------



## Gordon Casey

SOO-Fish 1 said:


> The fishcam is covered up with pinks this morning. Looking good!!


Mostly atlantics! I might have seen a few pinks but did not have a clear view. If pinks are in the fun should begin shortly.
Others check out the ARL camera and let me know what you are seeing.


----------



## SOO-Fish 1

Just give it a minute and a swarm of pinks will move in. I promise.


----------



## hhlhoward

I started seeing pinks yesterday. Couldn't miss them with the hump back!


----------



## someone11

There's a couple more than when I watched the other day but no schools of 30-50 yet, thats when you know they are really in


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Ramstrong said:


> I’m going to let the cat out of the bag since I won’t be traveling for pinks anyway. In Alaska, I get all of my crab bait with a Pink Trout Magnet. They’re deadly for pinks.


I love Trout Magnets. They are the national fishing lure of West Virginia.

I tend to just use the jig head with real worms though. Using the plastic bit gets lots and lots of nibbles from small natural fish biting the end of the tail; the Trout fishery in the WV is totally different just chasing large stocked Trout (sad). So I have a bottomless supply of those plastics but am perpetually worried about losing each jig head but do all the time anyway. Fish the bottom, catch fish, lose hardware. Smart shops used to have a big bucket of just the jig heads for a quarter each; now those only come in packages of 5 on shelves for two bucks.

Same manufacturer makes a “Trout Worm” which is just a 2” or so tube of colored plastic at 1/16” or so diameter. I even have the pink colored version but have never opened it yet, kinda saving it for emergency use only, but also kinda confident I could grub up some fish bait outta da woods under my own power before ever really needing those.

I have only ever seen Trout Magnets for sale in Michigan once, at the hardware store in St. Ignace, on deep discount in the deep Fall; no re-stock the next year. But in states to the south they are at every Wally World though the pink ones are a rare offering there.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

B.Jarvinen said:


> I love Trout Magnets. They are the national fishing lure of West Virginia.
> 
> I tend to just use the jig head with real worms though. Using the plastic bit gets lots and lots of nibbles from small natural fish biting the end of the tail; the Trout fishery in the WV is totally different just chasing large stocked Trout (sad). So I have a bottomless supply of those plastics but am perpetually worried about losing each jig head but do all the time anyway. Fish the bottom, catch fish, lose hardware. Smart shops used to have a big bucket of just the jig heads for a quarter each; now those only come in packages of 5 on shelves for two bucks.
> 
> Same manufacturer makes a “Trout Worm” which is just a 2” or so tube of colored plastic at 1/16” or so diameter. I even have the pink colored version but have never opened it yet, kinda saving it for emergency use only, but also kinda confident I could grub up some fish bait outta da woods under my own power before ever really needing those.
> 
> I have only ever seen Trout Magnets for sale in Michigan once, at the hardware store in St. Ignace, on deep discount in the deep Fall; no re-stock the next year. But in states to the south they are at every Wally World though the pink ones are a rare offering there.


What size jig heads are you using with these?


----------



## Gordon Casey

someone11 said:


> There's a couple more than when I watched the other day but no schools of 30-50 yet, thats when you know they are really in


Been continuing to watch the fish cam. Lots of fish activity and yes, more pinks in the screen. So, I contacted my friend at the Sault in Canada and he said the pinks started to move in a few days ago. He gave me some information and I will pass it on via a PM.


----------



## Gordon Casey

SOO-Fish 1 said:


> Just give it a minute and a swarm of pinks will move in. I promise.


10:50 AM---big schools in the cam, lots of females.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Mike da Carpenter said:


> What size jig heads are you using with these?


They are part of the package, which comes with 2 of the jig heads and 5 small plastic grubs in various colors. Designed and manufactured together. Just Google them. 

They are designed for small stream fishing. Using them in St. Mary’s would take additional rigging.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

B.Jarvinen said:


> They are designed for small stream fishing. Using them in St. Mary’s would take additional rigging.


That’s why I ask. Was thinking of doing like we do on the St Clair and Detroit rivers with a 3/8-1/2 ounce jig casting from shore. 

Does anyone have experience with doing this?


----------



## Tubes77

gino said:


> My son and I will be in the Soo in a couple weeks to try for a few pink salmon. We will be tenting it, since we can not travel to my in-laws and stay there. To him and I it is not about filling a cooler with fish. If that is what it was about, we could stay down here and fish Lake St. Clair. It is about enjoying the outdoors and each others company. The fish are just a bonus.
> 
> We plan to spend a few days fishing the area. We are not bringing the boat, this time. We fished the area around the same time, two years ago and hardly saw anyone else fishing. We caught a few pinks (very nice size ones, I might add) and lost a very large king, that we both watched hit the lure he was using. The king came unbuttoned about 15 feet from the net, when it straightened out the split ring. That memory will never be forgotten and that is what the trips are about to us.
> 
> We would go battle the crowds on the Betsie or Manistee, if catching fish was that important.
> 
> If you see a mid-fifties guy and his mid-twenties son, don't be afraid to say "Hello".


I went to college at LSSU and have returned for pinks many times over the past 25 yrs since I graduated. I'm planning a trip back in a week or so with my 17 yr old son to show him the places I used to fish. If you are interested, PM me and I can point you to a secluded spot (not secret, but not well known either) where you can get into some great numbers of pinks. There is camping not far as well.


----------



## troyl2boys

UPBeerguy said:


> May I ask how do you catch these pinks? What baits do you use? Are you in the shipping channel with down riggers? How deep do you set them? My experience on Friday was I was in shipping channel set down riggers 20 ft and 15 ft and stayed in shipping channel. If anyone saw me I was in a camo 15.5 ft aluminum row boat. There were 2 of us.
> I would like if possible to meet up with some of you veterans of the st marys and learn what to do/use. Please let me know if this is possible. Thanks!


jigging with blade baits is the most productive way I have found, Swedish pimples will work but captain Jays blade baits tear them up


----------



## Ralph Smith

Excellent thread, been awhile since I've been up there. Planning on coming up to fish weekend after this one. Any help on shore spots would be great since I've only fished the powerhouse for them for the most part. Also is the motel still open to the east. Used to be the "grand motel" years back when skip owned it, then switched to something else with a baitshop that captain Jay stayed at. Does he still come up? Years ago he camped behind the elks. Thanks for any info, and put me on the PM chain.


----------



## Grinnell

kingfisher 11 said:


> We caught close to 80 pinks between Saturday and Sunday. We were way down the St Marys system. Not sure if they are staging but they have a ways to go before they get to the power house. It was so bad, we even switched to J-plugs so we could not keep those little pest off our lines. Still caught them, finally pulled the church boards and just fished dipseys and downriggers. Even then we could not avoid them. We had riggers at 95 ft and they still got on.
> We had one good spoon for kings so we had to stay with that. Son picked up a 25# king on Friday. The rest were all around 12-15#'s, fresh silver.


Sounds like a problem I’d love to have! Pesky pests yes please.


----------



## Ramstrong




----------



## Ramstrong

It’s a 1/64 oz jighead with surprisingly strong hooks. Get the trout magnet neon kit off Amazon and you’ll get both light and hot pink.


----------



## troyl2boys

Ralph Smith said:


> Excellent thread, been awhile since I've been up there. Planning on coming up to fish weekend after this one. Any help on shore spots would be great since I've only fished the powerhouse for them for the most part. Also is the motel still open to the east. Used to be the "grand motel" years back when skip owned it, then switched to something else with a baitshop that captain Jay stayed at. Does he still come up? Years ago he camped behind the elks. Thanks for any info, and put me on the PM chain.





Ralph Smith said:


> Excellent thread, been awhile since I've been up there. Planning on coming up to fish weekend after this one. Any help on shore spots would be great since I've only fished the powerhouse for them for the most part. Also is the motel still open to the east. Used to be the "grand motel" years back when skip owned it, then switched to something else with a baitshop that captain Jay stayed at. Does he still come up? Years ago he camped behind the elks. Thanks for any info, and put me on the PM chain.


Ralph, the hotel I believe you are referring to is now the last resort, (wild bills bait) I do believe Captain Jay is doing charters there this year


----------



## someone11

troyl2boys said:


> Ralph, the hotel I believe you are referring to is now the last resort, (wild bills bait) I do believe Captain Jay is doing charters there this year


I wouldnt say for certain he is doing charters this year. He's not 100% sure due to family related health issues.


----------



## Purebrook

Gordon Casey said:


> Sitting in my chair, reflecting back on my 25 years of fishing enjoyment at the Sault, and planning my next trip up there I have come up with the following conclusions.
> Back in the day, 20 years back, in my mind, the Sault area was the best fresh water fishing opportunity you can have in the lower 48. In Canada I have met people from all over the world specifically coming to the area to catch salmon, 5 species/hybrid of salmon in that area.
> I stay on the US side so I travel along the water to get to customs and travel the same way to get back and use the fish cleaning station. You had to wait in line to get to the table. Now, you just walk in the building is all yours. The trailer parks were packed full of retires and people that traveled to have a great fishing opportunity. A lot of people were fishing "those spots" where the fish are.
> Fast forward to the last 10 years. The trailer parks have all kinds of available space. I hardly see anyone fishing "those spots" both to and from Canada. Even in Canada, the "fast moving water area" had few people. The area's where I fish only had locals that I have known for 20 years. When I go there in a few weeks I will be able to name all the people fishing....hardly any new fishers. Sorry, brain freeze, cannot go to Canada this year but have been in communication with a few to get an update on the migration.
> So, in conclusion, some people want piers for increase in tourism dollars other want it because they will have something to do for a few hours before they have to cut the grass or take the Mrs. to her doctor appointment. Don't laugh, I hear those statements all the time.
> My take on this issue is that there are few fishers and tourists, in the fall, because there are no FISH. Build a pier and it will be empty, except for locals, because there are no fish. Some people remember the old days and expect to catch a cooler full of kings, whitefish, pinks every outing. They travel elsewhere because there are no appreciable amount of fish.
> And that's my 2 cents.


I agree with how the fishing at the Soo area has changed. There are substantially fewer fish, especially kings. Last time I fished the area was 2015 and I had remembered what it was like in the late 90’s ands early 2000’s. No comparison. From what I understand a lot of this has to do with a massive die off of prey fish like alewives coupled with a too large stocking population of salmon. Nonetheless, the area is still fun to fish. I have only fished the Canadian side of the rapids and would still go back if the Canadian side is open. There should be some pretty good fishing there this year given the border is closed.


----------



## blackghost

Does trolling work below the rapids? Always thought about bringing the boat up and trolling or jigging. Fished the rapids once and found piles upon piles of dead fish. Alas, I was too late!


----------



## Forest Meister

blackghost said:


> Does trolling work below the rapids? Always thought about bringing the boat up and trolling or jigging. Fished the rapids once and found piles upon piles of dead fish. Alas, I was too late!


Trolling works well in the river for both pinks and kings, atlantics too but this is a little late in the year for the best bite. FM


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Mag lip 2.5s work I the sault turns out...


----------



## Grinnell

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Mag lip 2.5s work I the sault turns out...
> View attachment 574193


Those boys lookin mean and confident!!!!! Awesome


----------



## Forest Meister

Gordon Casey said:


> I'm going to guess that the "rail" at the powerplant will never be open to the public. The ARL will have their building right in front. The City hated all the activities going on, snagging, fights, trash, drinking and are real happy that it is closed.





Gordon Casey said:


> I think the locals are HOPING they will be putting up a public fishing rail. The civic types are not that excited for it. Really, no value for the City, only problems for a few weeks and then nobody cares. A few years back the tour ships that visited some Great Lakes ports used that area for tour debarkation. The City would get at least a fee from the tour company for port use. I'm betting that there is a better chance for a tour boat dock than a fishing pier.





Forest Meister said:


> Serious question. Where are you getting your information/rumors? I listen to the local radio station, read the local daily paper, know some folks from LSSU and with the city, and nowhere have I heard that sort of negativity being espoused that you seem to be privy to. Besides, as far as I know Cloverland Electric and LSSU, not the city, control the old fishing area and parking lot area immediately east of the power house. The GL cruise ships and MSU research vessels dock further down the wall, quite a bit further. FM





Gordon Casey said:


> I have a little understanding of politics and how the political system works. All I'm doing is putting 2 and 2 together. There is no value for developing that parcel that gets used about 1 month a year. Are they going to charge a fee for utilizing the area? Why pay the money for so little in return. I have not been up there yet but I think the structure is directly in front of the wall. Do you think the University wants the responsibility of controlling all the antics that will be going on, don't you think there will be some holding netting in front of the building. How many times were the police called for violence that used to go on. I have no specific information regarding the reality of the future plans, but I have practical expectations of what I think will happen.
> In your past posts you proclaimed yourself as the most intelligent person reporting, just look at your footnote words on your screen name page. Also, you have proclaimed yourself as the moral authority for what is reported on this forum. I report information on my fishing success and failures and am more than willing to share information to anyone that is interested. A while back you squealed to the MODS that I was sharing too much information on an allowed river, the St. Marys. The St. Marys I would not consider a desolate, primitive, secluded, pristine river. When we troll we generally have to dodge lake freighters. What yanked me off more was that most of what I reported was Canadian waters and the locations were about a 1/2 mile area.
> So, I'm sure you have much more "inside" information than I, so tell me what your gut feelings are regarding the future plans of the area. You already know what my feelings are and later on we can compare notes.
> Sorry about the side track, so lets get back to the Pinks. I will be reporting back in a few weeks. PM me if you wants specifics.


Enough info to prove there will eventually be fishing at Alford Park? Fishing will be a byproduct but the wall at the park will be ready for fishermen in three years. FM

*Sault to see major infrastructure upgrades*

By Taylor Worsham

[email protected]

SAULT STE. MARIE — The city will see several major projects coming to the area within the next few years, as provided by an update from the city manager.

Brian Chapman, who spoke at the Sept. 8 city commission meeting, gave the commission and the public an update on some projects.

The carbide dock project is a $22,300,000 project. All funding sources have been approved by the city commission during their meetings. Approximately $20,000,000 of this funding has come from the federal government, $1,000,000 from Michigan Department of Transportation, $1,000,000 from the Michigan Economic Development Corporation and $300,000 from the Michigan Department of Natural Resources. There will be installation of a new seawall, upgrades to Alford Park and other upgrades to facilitate the unloading/loading of bulk goods to and off various freighters.

With this project comes a complete reconstruction of Easterday. Work will commence near the carbine dock on Easterday over by Riverside and Portage and stop at Ashmun. This reconstruction will include new utilities, new curb and sidewalk and two new roundabouts.

Both of these plans are currently being designed by engineering consultants. Bidding will occur in winter 2021 and construction will begin in the upcoming spring. The project is expected to be completely done with grass growing around the site about 2023.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Forest Meister said:


> Enough info to prove there will eventually be fishing at Alford Park? Fishing will be a byproduct but the wall at the park will be ready for fishermen in three years. FM
> 
> *Sault to see major infrastructure upgrades*
> 
> By Taylor Worsham
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> SAULT STE. MARIE — The city will see several major projects coming to the area within the next few years, as provided by an update from the city manager.
> 
> Brian Chapman, who spoke at the Sept. 8 city commission meeting, gave the commission and the public an update on some projects.
> 
> The carbide dock project is a $22,300,000 project. All funding sources have been approved by the city commission during their meetings. Approximately $20,000,000 of this funding has come from the federal government, $1,000,000 from Michigan Department of Transportation, $1,000,000 from the Michigan Economic Development Corporation and $300,000 from the Michigan Department of Natural Resources. There will be installation of a new seawall, upgrades to Alford Park and other upgrades to facilitate the unloading/loading of bulk goods to and off various freighters.
> 
> With this project comes a complete reconstruction of Easterday. Work will commence near the carbine dock on Easterday over by Riverside and Portage and stop at Ashmun. This reconstruction will include new utilities, new curb and sidewalk and two new roundabouts.
> 
> Both of these plans are currently being designed by engineering consultants. Bidding will occur in winter 2021 and construction will begin in the upcoming spring. The project is expected to be completely done with grass growing around the site about 2023.


Now's the time to start planting salmon again so not long after its finished there will be some...LOL


----------



## Gordon Casey

Forest Meister said:


> Enough info to prove there will eventually be fishing at Alford Park? Fishing will be a byproduct but the wall at the park will be ready for fishermen in three years. FM
> 
> *Sault to see major infrastructure upgrades*
> 
> By Taylor Worsham
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> SAULT STE. MARIE — The city will see several major projects coming to the area within the next few years, as provided by an update from the city manager.
> 
> Brian Chapman, who spoke at the Sept. 8 city commission meeting, gave the commission and the public an update on some projects.
> 
> The carbide dock project is a $22,300,000 project. All funding sources have been approved by the city commission during their meetings. Approximately $20,000,000 of this funding has come from the federal government, $1,000,000 from Michigan Department of Transportation, $1,000,000 from the Michigan Economic Development Corporation and $300,000 from the Michigan Department of Natural Resources. There will be installation of a new seawall, upgrades to Alford Park and other upgrades to facilitate the unloading/loading of bulk goods to and off various freighters.
> 
> With this project comes a complete reconstruction of Easterday. Work will commence near the carbine dock on Easterday over by Riverside and Portage and stop at Ashmun. This reconstruction will include new utilities, new curb and sidewalk and two new roundabouts.
> 
> Both of these plans are currently being designed by engineering consultants. Bidding will occur in winter 2021 and construction will begin in the upcoming spring. The project is expected to be completely done with grass growing around the site about 2023.


Is Alford park the one at the Cloverland?? Good to see that all funding is either Federal or State with little burden on the city. It's like getting a free park. Will it be available for public use, you indicate bulk loading and unloading for freighters?
That smells like locked and restricted! Maybe that will only be part of the upgrades,


----------



## Tubes77

Pinks are in thick behind the plant. My son and I pounded then hard the last two mornings. Fish on every cast at times.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith

Tubes77 said:


> Pinks are in thick behind the plant. My son and I pounded then hard the last two mornings. Fish on every cast at times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Was you guys staying at the last resort motel? We talked to a few with a 16' boat that had almost their 30....would have if they didn't lose count they said.


----------



## Tubes77

Ralph Smith said:


> Was you guys staying at the last resort motel? We talked to a few with a 16' boat that had almost their 30....would have if they didn't lose count they said.


No that wasn't us. We were at the Budget Host over on Ashmun. I like Last Resort though, good little place. We were in a 19' Triton Walleye.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Headed up tomorrow. Took a couple days off of work and also taking advantage of this new homeschool crap their school system has implemented. Home is wherever we get good enough internet for them to log in. Now it’s time to learn about life.


----------



## UPBeerguy

Have you contacted you city asking for a discount on your taxes due to no in person classes? Seems like we all should see a reduction in school taxes.


----------



## Gordon Casey

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Headed up tomorrow. Took a couple days off of work and also taking advantage of this new homeschool crap their school system has implemented. Home is wherever we get good enough internet for them to log in. Now it’s time to learn about life.


I guess it's the benefits of home schooling. My son and daughter in law work from home, so their office is wherever they are. My grandkids have been traveling around the state and with a hotspot their school room was a picnic table. Now that football and cross country started their school/vacation is done.


----------



## BCTroutSlayer

Anyone have anything to report on pinks? Making a trip up there this weekend with a friend to fish some of the smaller southeastern UP streams. Last trip i talked him into going up there the rivers were high and dirty so we traveled back downstate to the Betsie. Doesnt look like dirty water will be an issue this time, I'm more curious about fish numbers and if there is much life left in them


----------



## FREEPOP

Gordon Casey said:


> I guess it's the benefits of home schooling. My son and daughter in law work from home, so their office is wherever they are. My grandkids have been traveling around the state and with a hotspot their school room was a picnic table. Now that football and cross country started their school/vacation is done.


My co-worker's son went to Alaska for a month, to live with his Aunt and did school via satellite internet. Got some halibut and bagged his first moose too. I wish I had that experience at 13.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

The boys and I did pretty well on the Pinks this weekend. Yes, there were three of us fishing. Just mentioning that since there is only two of them in the picture and 24 and 25 fish. Weather wasn’t to favorable so we had to cut it short on day 2.

Day 1...










Day 2...


----------



## mparks

Nice haul fellas!


----------



## gino

Lots of Pinks around, as of a week ago. Some were starting to get on the darker side, but still some fresh ones in the mix. We did not have a boat and primarily fished in the Soo. We did try a South East river and did not find much. That being said, we did not know the area or river very well and could of been in the completely wrong area.


----------



## Gordon Casey

Gordon Casey said:


> It appears that there are a few posters on this forum that will be chasing pinks around the same time. I don't know exactly when I will be going, it depends on the information I get from my friends up there.
> I'm thinking we should set up a PM list and communicate detail so that we can put each other on the fish. I need to get more familiar with US waters this year. I am planning on doing some investigation/searching at some area's that, I think, would hold fish. I will be giving my vehicle a boat ride and I will be taking waders and I will be casting body baits. Hoping for pinks and a real good chance for kings.
> Should be a good year for pinks, the few that have been caught are good size. Every 24 hours is one day sooner to the slaughter. Remember, spend 3 days and take 30 pinks home for eating.


The pink run is slowly coming to an end, maybe a few weeks left of good action and fish worthy of eating. This year the run was huge, plenty of good size, healthy fish available. The PM chain we set up was a fabulous success, 11 posters with over 300 posts.
Lots of information sharing, tactics, lures, rig set ups and fishing location. First timers and their families had success and hopefully will share so that future "newbees" will have an enjoyable experience.
I learned a lot this year, found and shared locations that held good amounts of fish, found that walleye set ups work, found a new favorite color that pinks like. The presentations and blade lures will work well in Canada and I now have a tackle box full and ready for next year.
Thanks for sharing your fishing experiences, a lot of smiling faces in the posted pictures.


----------



## Ralph Smith

And don't forget if you do get into any pinks after Sept 30th, the limit goes back to 5.


----------



## Stillkickin

Ralph Smith said:


> And don't forget if you do get into any pinks after Sept 30th, the limit goes back to 5.


Thanks for that reminder Ralph!

I would not have given it a thought.


----------



## UPBeerguy

Best get on them this weekend then. Doesnt trout fishing end also?


----------



## Ralph Smith

UPBeerguy said:


> Best get on them this weekend then. Doesnt trout fishing end also?


Unless its one of many open all year streams.


----------



## UPBeerguy

Uts??


----------



## Ralph Smith

UPBeerguy said:


> Uts??


Code...LOL....spellcheck sucks!


----------



## hhlhoward

Thanks Gordon for setting up the pm! If was great how everyone shared tips, tricks, and locations so we could all be successful. It was nice all of us talking with each other and not having politics or people bashing involved. I got to meet some wonderful people! I say we do it again next year! I'm bringing my trailer and boat up next year so maybe we could all agree on a weekend to meet and fish and then meet at the campground and we could do a fish fry! Thanks again Gordon and everyone involved!

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gordon Casey

hhlhoward said:


> Thanks Gordon for setting up the pm! If was great how everyone shared tips, tricks, and locations so we could all be successful. It was nice all of us talking with each other and not having politics or people bashing involved. I got to meet some wonderful people! I say we do it again next year! I'm bringing my trailer and boat up next year so maybe we could all agree on a weekend to meet and fish and then meet at the campground and we could do a fish fry! Thanks again Gordon and everyone involved!
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Isn't it fun when everyone has a good time. Information sharing got the "newbee's" on fish and now more people have experience, pink fishing. Our PM chain had 11 posters and over 320 posts. An astounding amount of responses and, yes your right on politics, just people wanting to learn and share information.
I have found that the second week in September is prime for catching pinks, even in an off year. Having a fish fry would be great, we should have lots of fish to eat.
At my age I want the calendar to slow down, having said that I can't wait for next September.
Thanks for all the friendly conversation.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

I know it helped the boys and I out a LOT by cutting down the learning curve which typically equates to even more wasted $$$.

We will more than likely be up there a few times next year.


----------



## hhlhoward

As it gets closer we will have to do another pm. I will be bringing my boat next year hoping to get into some whitefish too!


----------



## Ralph Smith

hhlhoward said:


> Thanks Gordon for setting up the pm! If was great how everyone shared tips, tricks, and locations so we could all be successful. It was nice all of us talking with each other and not having politics or people bashing involved. I got to meet some wonderful people! I say we do it again next year! I'm bringing my trailer and boat up next year so maybe we could all agree on a weekend to meet and fish and then meet at the campground and we could do a fish fry! Thanks again Gordon and everyone involved!
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Just plan it right now and make it an outing....we used to go every weekend in September yesrs ago starting labor day, but the crowds got nuts. Nowadays it's not bad with less salmon around. The pinks are always there the weekend after labor day, 9 out of 10 years. I'd plan it then. I'm sure I could save up some eyes and perch from next year for a fry in case there's not alot pinks. Might even be able to make a pot of chowder.  Everyone bring just a quart bag of fish, and dish to pass and we'll have a party! I got three of those 6' folding tables I'll bring too.


----------



## hhlhoward

Ralph Smith said:


> Just plan it right now and make it an outing....we used to go every weekend in September yesrs ago starting labor day, but the crowds got nuts. Nowadays it's not bad with less salmon around. The pinks are always there the weekend after labor day, 9 out of 10 years. I'd plan it then. I'm sure I could save up some eyes and perch from next year for a fry in case there's not alot pinks. Might even be able to make a pot of chowder.  Everyone bring just a quart bag of fish, and dish to pass and we'll have a party! I got three of those 6' folding tables I'll bring too.


Sounds like a plan Ralph! I'll make a reservation at the campground and we can have it there. Who's in?!


----------



## hhlhoward

We could even do surf and turf. I go for crawfish so I know I will have plenty of those to bring to and I could put my homemade andouille in it!


----------

